# Concrete Block Basement Remodel



## Catt (Jan 29, 2008)

We are preparing our home to sell it.  We live in So. California where basements are rare, but we actually have a 650 sf basement.  Years ago, before we had proper gutters and professional landscaping (including grading) and underground drains installed, our basement flooded a number of times but it has been completely dry now for 5 years (since fixing the outside problems).

The lower portions of the blocks do have so white residue on them but look to be in good condition.  

We are wondering what is the best way to make these walls look their best.  We thought about brushing off the white area, sealing all walls with a concrete block sealer...beyond that, we have no idea what to do.  We don't think the walls would look good painted because of the uneveness of the bricks that have been exposed to water.  

We are recarpeting the basement and putting a new ceiling in - so we need to keep expenses down.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 29, 2008)

Use Thoroseal on the block walls instead of a paint-like "concrete sealer". Before applying, brush and remove any of the white deposits (probably efflorescence).

Thoroseal is a cement based coating (not a paint type) that is used for waterproofing and coating concrete in restoration. There is a complete line of products (mainly commercial/architectural) that are compatible and may be recoated with common coatings.

It is in a dry form that is mixed with water (and possibly a latex bonding agent), allowed to set a short period and then remixed with any additional water (if necessary) before application. It will be the consistancy of pancake batter. It should be applied to a prewetted wall for best adhesion and ease.

It is not easy to apply (messy), but it will provide a sound coating that will hide any texture differences. If two heavy coats are used, you can almost hide shallow mortar joints. If you use multiple coats, make sure you follow the the maximum time interval.


----------



## Catt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks very much mudmixer - I'm hoping I can find Thoroseal in my area - I've copied your instructions - thanks again.

Could you tell me which of the products you are talking about - here is a page of their products - thanks!

http://www.thoroproducts.com/products_waterproofing.htm


----------



## edgepicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Where you are going to sell your home, you could put this new product I saw Cut River Rock right on the concrete wall, it will up the value of your property. Check it out at http://www.cutriverock.com
edgepicker


----------



## TheFentonGuy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi there!  I have pics in my gallery that show what I did with our block basement to add walls on half of our basement.  I didn't put any thoroseal on the brick before putting on the walls.  I hope to do this on all of the other exposed walls.  

Enjoy the pics!


----------

